# Wisdom teeth who needs them



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I broke half of my wisdom tooth off around thanksgiving and it got really infected but I could not get into the dentist till the week of Christmas. He then prescribed some penicillin and to have all 4 wisdom teeth removed so that was scheduled for today. Even with the medicine and 1 refill the infection never went away it was so bad I was taking like 12+ advil/IB Prophine a day and still in pain but there were no other openings. 2 Days ago the infection spread to my sinuses so that was even more fun. So they knocked me out and had them all out in like 15 minutes. I went to the pharmacy and then to get a ice cream coffee then took a 2 hour nap. Woke up to no more sinus infection and feel AWESOME. I am now in less pain then before with the infection. Plus I didn't work so I got extra time with my goats which is always a nice change. Just wanted to share my day. I hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better! I would have been an untouchable, grumpy bear if I had to endure pain like that for so long... I'm having all my wisdom teeth taken out in a few weeks, and I am absolutely _dreading_ it!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was also because I HATE HATE HATE needles and they have to numb you some how. Trust me get knocked out and go home take the meds get a nap and when you wake up you really don't feel to bad except you are still numb. I was numb for about 6 hours, that was until it was completely gone. I even ate pancakes and other softer foods tonight. Just rinse your mouth when you are done. I am so glad I got it done and over with.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm the same way with needles!! I faint whenever I get poked by one!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Please, everybody, have your wisdom teeth removed if they are erupted (above the gum line). You don't need them. They are hard to keep clean. And, most importantly...you can't keep the 2nd molar clean either...and that one you do need. So, what happens is you can loose the 2nd molar, because you have the wisdom tooth taking up space and causing decay on the 2nd molar.

We just had a young girl, 20 something, had a huge hole in her 2nd molar back side right next to the damn wisdom tooth, and because she didn't have insurance and didn't have any money, couldn't pay for RCT, had to have it extracted. So, big hole in an otherwise pretty mouth full of teeth. So sad.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

DI I was the same as that girl until they just passed that law and now I am covered under my dads insurance again. my 2nd molar has a hole it is also but my dentist is going to fill it. he said it is not bad enough to remove thank god. 

Caitlyn I woke up this morning just slightly sore so you should not worry about it I think it is scarier sounding then it really is to have done.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you went through this Roger! But at least you got them out, and won't have to worry about them anymore!
I had mine pulled when I was about 17, I had an old fashioned dentist, who decided I needed to have 1 tooth pulled EVERY 2 weeks! OMG it was not pleasant <numbing, no stitches>. I couldn't eat a lot of solids afraid it would get down into the hole where the tooth used to be. 
Mine had broken the gum but didn't come all the way in, and didn't have room for them to come all the way in anyway. The dentist was surprised the one didn't get infected some how with stuff getting lodged under the gum.

I can handle having blood drawn, etc. <after having 3 kids and 3 c-sections...you kinda get used to being poked and prodded LOL>.

BUT, that doesn't mean I like needles in my mouth...NO THANKS!!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry you had to go through all that pain with your wisdom teeth.
How do they make you wiser again?

Anyways I found out from my dentist that mine don't need to come out.
They are growing in good. We always get good comments about our teeth and how they are "perfect".
I would much rather not do any sort of surgery if not needed, so that is a good thing for me.

I hope you recover quickly. It is a amazing excuse for ice cream and such lol.
I remember when I was like 10 yrs old my older sister had hers out. She got ice cream and everything and I was begging to have mine out. Glad I didn't though.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone but I feel great....really I do as crazy as that sounds. I am in sooooooo much less pain having them out then the 1 1/2 months they were infected. It is really weird to feel the stitches in there. I have been trying to eat more solid foods but i think it still might be a little early LOL.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Take it slow & EZ Roger, you have the rest of your life to eat solid food.
They're called wisdom teeth because the folks that have them removed are wise. :greengrin: 
What some dont realize is oral health is just as important as the rest of your body.
I used to get lethargic & depressed for "no reason". Then get hit with an abcess. It was my gums!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow Roger-that is so hard to go all that time w/the teeth being infected. You are brave! Even still working and taking care of the goats!! 

I am so glad you got them out and you feel better already :leap: 

I am 36 and this past summer one of my wisdom teeth erupted just above my gumline. My parents were pretty non-interested in proper preventative care and so I never had mine taken out as a teenager/young adult. I had always heard I needed them out but as a college student then young adult like I was gonna go to the dentist on my own for such a thing...yeah right! LOL

Anyhow when I got older and got more reality based I knew then it was a problem, since I still had them. This summer I thought I was going to have them all taken out at my age (it is harder as you get older) but the bone under my gumline had already overgrown 2 of my wisdom teeth and the other 2 had no room to grow in (except the one that barely erupted, just the tips poking through the gumline) I went to two oral surgeons and then my dentist reviewed the information and it was determined that is was LESS risky for me to keep them teeth in rather than endure the sugery to have them taken out!!! So I am praying ray: that I never have issues! I have changed my dental routine so that I see the hygenist every 3 months, without fail. So she can monitor the tooth that came in and I just pay for the extra cleanings. 

So young people--have them out when you are young--it is sooo much harder when you are an adult and much more dangerous!

So glad you are doing great Roger! Eat lots of ice cream for me!!! P.s. the chocolate and vanilla mixed together is my fave...ok? :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Chocolate and vanilla NO WAY you have to get Chocolate then add a big spoon full of Peanut butter. then mix it all together. That is the only way to eat ice cream. I had some last night before bed. I am really glad I had them out 6 weeks of infection is the worst feeling in the world. It cause head aches, ear aches, and a sinus infection too. I was miserable but I had no other real options i just had to push threw and get everything done. The goats still had to eat and I still needed to make money so I pushed threw.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Well you did great--I have to tell you; not sure I could have done that

and 


mmmmm...of course I did not think of that combo because (being a girl) I rearely get to have such a treat but YES chocolate mixed w/peanut butter!! OMG!! LOL--Reeses is my absolute favorite candy bar! I have mixed peanut butter and chocolate ice cream together before but I always feel SO guilty afterwards! :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know right and you know guys watch their weight also well until we settle down atleast lol. But this kid is still single so I can not let myself go yet. We are just not vocal in front of girls about it. One day in the ware house we were all talking about our diets and which ones worked and didn't. Bet you ladies didn't know some guys care too.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I had my wisdom teeth out last summer and it was horrible...i couldnt even open my mouth to eat anything but liquids and ice cream for like a week..glad your feeling beter!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better. I have never had a cavity in my adult teeth or really any problems with them. My wisdom teeth have been working on coming in for the last 5 months and its such a pain. They keep partly breaking the skin then going back down. I have chronic headaches but this is making them worse. I normaly hate taking any meds for anything. Never even took any pain killers when I broke my ankle or wrist but Excedrin is my friend right now.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ugh. I remember when I got mine out. They weren't above the gumline yet, but they were going at an angle towards my back molars. Luckily I only had 2. I never got top ones. But they cut open my gums and blew them to smitherines while I was knocked out. I wish I could have felt as great as you did after your surgery. I was home for a week, tried to go back to school a few days after and about fainted from the pain in Biology. Ergh.

Your ordeal sounded SCARY though! :C


----------

